# Scout 175 Sportfish?



## Mechanicaldawg (May 25, 2006)

I've been kicking around buying a boat for over a year now and it is time to get serious. We have decided to purchase a saltwater boat and the makes and models will make your head spin! I never realized just how many offerings were on the market.

Here is one that offers a pretty nice looking "Package" that would get us in under budget.

Anyone have any experience wit Scout Boats or have an opinion?

http://www.scoutboats.com/models/175sportfish.html


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2006)

Well at least you got no negative comments.  I know nothing about these boats but 17.5 seems short to me, and I am short.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 25, 2006)

You know we are a close-knit family. We like togetherness. While it is not going to be the most spacious, it's carrying capacity is 3 X yours and you know how important that is!


----------



## Kdog (May 25, 2006)

Jeff, I wish you the best on this purchase and wish I could tell you about it.  

Remember, a famous person (Jeff Young) told me once  that a boat is nothing more than a hole to through your money in.     

Kdog


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 25, 2006)

Yes, I know. And the feller was correct! 

But Mama has decreed that I shall purchase a boat! 

Who am I to argue with her?


----------



## stev (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I've been kicking around buying a boat for over a year now and it is time to get serious. We have decided to purchase a saltwater boat and the makes and models will make your head spin! I never realized just how many offerings were on the market.
> 
> Here is one that offers a pretty nice looking "Package" that would get us in under budget.
> 
> ...


The scout is a nice boat .But ya ill not be happy with 17.5 ft need at least a 20 ft for blue water fishin.


----------



## CAL (May 25, 2006)

Hey Jeff,ya selection in boats look nice to me.Flotation would be my first priority and above waterline bottom so ya don't have to run with a plug in it.Also helps in washing it out and keeping clean.Once fished for spanish and king mackerel a lots .My dads boat was a little short but we only went out 7-9 miles.I always thought it was 15 ft.till I measured it one day with a tape.That sucker was only 13 ft.9 ins..Had I known how short it was I never would have gone out that far!I personally think 17.5 ft.is long enough as long as the weather is good.I don't care to be out their in anything when it is bad.Good luck with your decision and purchase.I saw a 14 ft.Boston Whaler in Apalac.during spring break.It had a 50 hp.Honda 4 stroke.Dealer wanted $7500.00.I thought it was a buy.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I've considered buying a used boat but just don't want to chance taking on someone elses project. (I've seen some folks really abuse a motor)

Obviously, I'd love to purchase a 20-36 footer but, alas, I do have budget restrictions. I'd planned on purchasing a Whaler, Triton, Mako etc. but some of the lessor known manufacturers seem to offer more bang for the buck.

I guess the question is, are they as well constructed as the aforementioned better known name brands.

Also, the primary purpose of this boat is to fish freshwater. I just want the option of fishing a bay or maybe going through the pass if the weather is ideal.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2006)

Jeff,
While these boats may be built as good as the top names most of the time it is not the case.  Good construction costs money and a boat constructed like the top named brands would sell for close to the same.  There is also the resale to consider.  As you know the two best days of a boat owner are the day he gets his new boat and the day he sales that hole in the water.  No-name boats do not have the re-sale.

One thing to consider in the purchase is not just the boat but the motor and all the options on the boat.  While you may not really ever need the power it is best to get a boat with a motor near or at it's maximum rating.  Boats do perform better with motors at their top end.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 26, 2006)

Randy,

Let me ask you this, if you had a budget of $20,000, what would you purchase?

BTW, the Scout 175 "Package" is 17,995.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Randy,
> 
> Let me ask you this, if you had a budget of $20,000, what would you purchase?
> 
> BTW, the Scout 175 "Package" is 17,995.



Not real sure.  I'd have to shop around a bit.  That was my budget BTW.  My boat was $18,000.00.  What size motor is that boat rated for and what size and manufacturer is in the package.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2006)

Have you looked at the Carolina Skiffs?  I looked at them before I got my Triton.  A lot of boat for the money.  And it is your basic boat!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 26, 2006)

The boat is rated for a 115 and the package comes with a 90. As of now that is an issue that I have asked the dealer to throw in and he is considering doing so.

I have looked at Carolina Skiffs and really do like them but going out of the pass in one would not be pleasureable (I think).


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> The boat is rated for a 115 and the package comes with a 90. As of now that is an issue that I have asked the dealer to throw in and he is considering doing so.
> 
> I have looked at Carolina Skiffs and really do like them but going out of the pass in one would not be pleasureable (I think).



You need to press for the 115 and what manufacturer are you talking about?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 26, 2006)

Scout. 

See the link & click on the "Package" or "Program" tab.


----------



## huntnnut (May 26, 2006)

Jeff,

You have a pm.


----------



## huntnnut (May 26, 2006)

Jeff,

I don't know much about Scouts, though I do recall reading some reports on them at the Hull Truth Web-site.  Another similar boat is the Sea Boss.  I almost bought a new one of them before I found my Key West.  

Though if you're looking to buy new, for the money, it's hard to beat a Carolina Skiff or a Pathfinder and the newer models ride much better in rough water from what I've been told.  You want find a boat with near as much room in them as a skiff type boat.  They have plenty of room to accommidate a large bait tank and and you can still fish 3 or 4 folks w/o any problem.  Several of the guys in our Striper club use them and I have fished from theirs.  They may not be the prettiest boats on the water, but they are well built, durable and highly functional for most any kind of fishing.  They're also affordable!

Below is a link to a dealer I found on the web with pricing.

http://www.edsmarinesuperstore.com/caroskif.htm

You may also find that you can get much better deals on CC type boats out of State as their not as popular in State.

Make sure you also get a Minn-Kota Riptide with Co-pilot and Autopilot for it or you'll wish you had later.  Striper/hybrid fishing I use the trolling motor 10 times more than I do the gas engine and not only is it nice to be able to control the trolling motor from the rear of the boat with a wireless remote it's almost a requirement when Striper/Hybrid fishing all day.

You'll also probably want an 8-1/2' or greater beam width so that you're not running into the butt end of your rods when their in rod holders all the time plus it makes for a more stable boat.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Nut.

You make some very good points and the Skiff 2180 on the link you provided does look like a great value.

I've toggled and wobbled back and forth about a Carolina Skiff and know that if I never take it through the pass it would probably be the best option and that my opportunities to go through the pass, when I'm not already on the company boat, will be very limited.

Lord I sound like a woman! I hope I can make up my mind soon or I'm goin' to go nuts!


----------



## huntnnut (May 27, 2006)

Jeff, 

If it were me I believe I'd jump right on up to the 2480DLX.  You shouldn't get 2 foot-itus with that boat anytime soon....  That is the boat a lot of the Striper fisherman/guides use because of the extra room.  The weight on the Carolina Skiffs are low also making them easier and cheaper to tow.... 

Btw, you can always add the trolling motor on once you've had it a week or two and Mama ain't looking...


----------

